# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Leonid Afrimov

## ajzberg

Leonid Afrimov eshte piktori i nates,i parqeve,i drites se verdhe,i shiut ,i cifteve,per mua eshte koloristi me ne ze .......

----------


## ajzberg

Po sjell disa piktura te tij nje e nga nje per ti shijuar me mire......

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe nje tjeter............

----------


## ajzberg

Nuk dua ta ngarkoj me shume forumin pasi cdo njeri  nga ju mundet te kerkoje Leonid Afrimov ne faqet e internetit......

----------

